# State University



## gian_javier

nais ko lang po magtanong kung ano ang maaring katumbas o kasing-kahulugan ng "STATE UNIVERSITY" sa Filipino?

State = Estado sa Kastila
University = Pamantasan sa Filipino, Universidad sa Kastila

Ang University of the Philippines (U.P.) ang gamit nila Unibersidad ng Pilipinas, para U.P. rin ang daglat.

Paano yung mga State U sa mga lalawigan na dinagdagan ng salitang STATE?
Halibawa, BULACAN STATE UNIVERSITY (hehehe...)
Ano sa palagay ninyo???


----------



## DotterKat

Dito sa Estados Unidos ang salitang "_*state*_" ay karaniwang tumutukoy sa alin man sa mga 50 bahagi ng kabuuan ng bansa. Ang paghahati ng kabuuang lupain ay binatay sa iba't ibang bagay tulad ng topograpiya, pulitika, kultura at iba pa. Sa Pilipinas, ang mga paghahati ng bansa ay karaniwang tinatawag na lalawigan o probinsiya, na may mga lungsod, na may mga sityo, barangay, at iba pa. Mayroon ding mga rehiyon na nagbubuklod ng mga lalawigan (halimbawa NCR, Region 1 hanggang XII). Hindi karaniwang ginagamit ang salitang "state" sa Pilipinas kaya sa palagay ko, mas akma ang "*Pamantasan ng Lalawigan ng Bulakan*" dahil ang Bulakan, sa katunayan, ay isang lalawigan at hindi isang estado. Gayunman, ang salitang "state" ay maari ding tumukoy sa isang bansa tulad ng kanilang paggamit nito sa Europa. Kaya, tungkol sa una mong katanungan, ang katumbas ng "_*State University*_" ay maaring "*Pamantasan ng Bansa*." At dahil din dito na ang "_*Bulacan State University*_" ay marahil na tumutukoy sa isang pamantasan na itinaguyod at tinutustusan ng bayan (ng Pilipinas) na matatagpuan sa (lalawigan ng) Bulakan, at hindi sa isang pamantasan na nasa (estado ng) Bulakan.


----------



## niernier

Parang narinig ko na to dati, *"Pambansang Pamantasan sa Bulacan"*. Naipaliwanag na ni DK kaya wala na akong maidagdag pa.


----------



## gian_javier

Alin po ang masnararapat?

*Pambansang Pamantasan sa Bulacan*?

o

*Pambansang Pamantasan ng Bulacan*?


----------



## niernier

Kung si Google ang tatanungin, Pambansang Pamantasan sa Bulacan. Di ko rin kasi sigurado kung ano ang opisyal na pangalan niyan sa Tagalog.


----------



## DotterKat

Hindi ko din alam kung ano ang opisyal na pangalan niyan, pero kung wastong balarila ang pag-uusapan palagay ko mas tama ang *Pambansang Pamantasan sa Bulacan*. Dito, ang University of California ay may mga sangay sa iba’t-ibang lungsod na  tulad ng Davis, Berkeley at San Diego. Dahil ang mga ito ay mga lungsod* sa loob* ng California, ang tawag sa mga pamantasan na iyon (na pag-aari at pinamamahalaan ng California) ay University of California *in* Davis, UC* in* Berkeley, UC *in* San Diego, at iba pa (at mas madalas na pinaiikli bilang UC Davis, UC Berkeley, UC San Diego at iba pa). At tulad nito, ang Bulacan ay *nasa loob* ng Pilipinas, isang lalawigan na *bahagi* ng Pilipinas kaya sa palagay ko talagang tama na tawagin ang isang pambansang pamantasan na pag-aari, pinatatakbo at pinamamahalaan ng bayan ng Pilipinas na nangyari lamang na itinayo sa Bulacan (at hindi sa ibang lalawigan) na Pambansang Pamantasan _*sa*_ Bulacan. Kung mangyari man na kumalag ang Bulacan sa sambayanang Pilipinas at maging sarili niyang bansa, maari na itong tawagin na Pambansang Pamantasan *ng* Bulacan.


----------



## jeffnben

sa tingin ko ang wastong katawagan ay pamantasang pambansa *NG* bulacan *SA *baliuag(kung nasa baliuag ang pamantasan)


----------



## Scherle

Pambansang Pamantasan *ng* Bulacan? 

In _Tagalog_, *ng* is used to mark the direct object (when the direct object is not focused). [source: google.com thru _www.seasite.niu.edu/*Tagalog*/Grammar%20Activities/.../*Ng*&Ni.htm_]


----------

